# Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-



## leobenedict (4. Mai 2016)

*Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe heute das erste mal als absoluter Laie versucht mir einen Rechner zusammenzubauen. Ich glaube auch dass ich das ganz gut hinbekommen habe, bis es dann an die Verkabelung ging. Den Lüfter am Prozessor habe ich angeschlossen aber nun habe ich noch 2 Gehäuselüfter, die beide jeweils einen 3 Pin Anschluss haben. Ich finde auf dem Mainboard aber nur noch einen einzigen FAN 4Pin Anschluss und weiss deswegen nicht wie ich beide Lüfter angeschlossen kriege.
Mir wurde dann gesagt dass ich mir 3Pin-Y Kabel holen soll. Doof wie ich bin habe ich das gemacht und mich erstmal gefreut, dass ich jetzt beide 3 Pins der Lüfter quasi zu einem Anschluss kriege. Die Freude war aber sehr kurz, weil ich absolut keinen Steckplatz für das neue Kabel gefunden habe (das hat 3 relativ große Pins, die theoretisch irgendwo rein sollten.
Wahrscheinlich gehen diese Typen, die in so ein Forum kommen und solche dummen Fragen stellen den meisten von euch ziemlich auf die Nerven, aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dass jemand so nett ist und mir weiterhilft. Ich weiss grade nämlich nicht mehr weiter.

Das Mainboard ist übrigens das MSI H110M Pro-VD D3 und das Gehäuse das FRACTAL DESIGN Core 2300.

Viele Grüße 


Edit: Oder ist es egal, ob ich die Lüfter an einen "Fan" Anschluss anschliesse? JCI1 und JFP2 wären auch frei und sehen für mich genauso aus


----------



## RubySoho (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Lad mal ein foto hoch.
Normal passen die 3 pin stecker auch auf die 4 pin am mainboard.
Kann aber auch sein das du dir einen y adapter für das netzteil geholt hast.

Gruss Ruby


----------



## spidermanx (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Abend 
zum Beispiel :
Zalman Multiconnector 4x4zu3 Pin und 2x12V,2x5V
oder das 
3-Pin Y-Kabel


----------



## Cronic185 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Ich hoffe das dir bewusst ist, dass das Mainboard nur 1 Gehäuse Lüfter unterstützt (was nicht sehr sinnvoll ist). Zudem dein Gehäuse mindestens 4 Plätze für Gehäuselüfter bietet. 
Was hat der Rechner für einen Aufgabenbereich?

Die Links von spidermanx sind eine sehr gute Idee 

Grüße Cronic


----------



## RubySoho (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*



Cronic185 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das dir bewusst ist, dass das Mainboard nur 1 Gehäuse Lüfter unterstützt (was nicht sehr sinnvoll ist). Zudem dein Gehäuse mindestens 4 Plätze für Gehäuselüfter bietet.
> Was hat der Rechner für einen Aufgabenbereich?
> 
> Die Links von spidermanx sind eine sehr gute Idee
> ...



Das mainboard unterstützt nur einen gehäuselüfter?
Wieso?
Da bin ich jetzt mal auf eine erklärung gespannt....

Edit:
Der gehört an dein netzteil.
Is aber nicht die beste lösung weil du die lüfter dann nicht regeln kannst.
Besser währe der 2te link den spidermanx gepostet hat.


----------



## leobenedict (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Danke euch beiden erstmal für die Antworten. Ich glaube, dass ich so ein ähnliches Kabel gekauft habe.... die Anschlüsse sehen aber doch noch anders aus. 
Ich lade mal zwei Fotos von dem Kabel hoch.

sorry für die Qualität. Der Fokus meines Handys spinnt komplett


----------



## spidermanx (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Das ist ein Kabel , was du direkt an das Netzteil anschliessen musst , wie zB. Festplatten oder DVD Laufwerke 

LG


----------



## leobenedict (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Wieso das mainboard nur einen Gehäuselüfter unterstützen soll verstehe ich auch nich..... ich kenne mich allerdings wie gesagt auch null aus und lasse mich gerne belehren  Der Rechner soll in erster Linie fürs gamen dienen


----------



## leobenedict (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Ahhhh oh Gott und ich suche seit Stunden wie ich das ans Mainboard bekomme 
Wenn das jetztz gleich klappt hast du dafür gesorgt, dass ich heute doch noch gute Laune bekomme  
Danke!


----------



## RubySoho (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Kannst du uns noch verraten was du für ein netzteil hast ?


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Warum nicht ein y Kabel kaufen und auf den 3 oder 4 Poligen Stecker auf dem Mainboard stecken.

Lüfter-Y-Adapterkabel, 3-pin Bu. an 2 x 3-pin St. (2 Stück):Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Da kannst du beide Lüfter aufs Mainboard stecken. Wenn auf mainboard 4 Pins sind, kannst du ihn trotzdem drauf machen.


----------



## RubySoho (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Warum nicht ein y Kabel kaufen und auf den 3 oder 4 Poligen Stecker auf dem Mainboard stecken.
> 
> Lüfter-Y-Adapterkabel, 3-pin Bu. an 2 x 3-pin St. (2 Stück):Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> Da kannst du beide Lüfter aufs Mainboard stecken. Wenn auf mainboard 4 Pins sind, kannst du ihn trotzdem drauf machen.



Er hat ein y kabel für das netzteil gekauft....


----------



## leobenedict (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

wenn es jetzt auch mit dem Kabel für das Netzteil klappt bin ich völlig zufrieden  ich kann es heute leider nicht mehr ausprobieren, aber ich habe jetzt eben noch die Lüfter und die Festplatten angeschlossen und hoffe, dass es morgen dann alles klappt  
Meine Netzteil ist dieses: XFX 550W TS550G (80+Gold) 12cm Lüfter
Danke nochmal für eure Beteiligung Leute


----------



## mrmurphy007 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Direkt am Netzteil drehen die Lüfter übrigens immer mit voller Drehzahl – steuern geht nur per Mainboard.


----------



## hanrot (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Dein Stecker besitzt einen Molex Anschluß und ist (wie beschrieben) eigentlich für einen Betrieb am Netzteil gedacht. Ebenfalls korrekt ist die fehlende Regelbarkeit, allerdings gibt es für dich noch eine relativ einfache Möglichkeit die Lüfterdrehzal zu reduzieren. Im Normalfalle würden deine Lüfter jetzt auf 12Volt laufen, deutlich leiser wäre es auf 7V bzw. 5V. Dafür musst du nur die Steckverbindungen innerhalb des Molexsteckers tauschen. Hört sich kompliziert an, ist es aber nicht. Schau dir mal dieses Video an das sollte das deutlich machen:
Molex/Lufter Adapter 12v zu 7/5v *Howto/Anleitung* - YouTube
Deutlich einfacher wäre es aber das Boarder gepostete Y Stück zu bestellen.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Das mainboard unterstützt nur einen gehäuselüfter?
> Wieso?
> Da bin ich jetzt mal auf eine erklärung gespannt....



Im Prinzip hat er recht. Auf dem Mainboard sind nämlich nur zwei Anschlüsse, einmal Gehäuse und einmal CPU. Bedeutet natürlich nicht, das das man sich nicht behelfen kann


----------



## RubySoho (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Ist mir schon klar,trotzdem unterstützt der anschluss nicht nur einen lüfter.
Da kann man 2 oder 3 (oder 48  )ohne probleme drann hängen.

Gruss Ruby


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Was? 48 ?


----------



## Boarder1312 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Er hat ein y kabel für das netzteil gekauft....



Das weiss ich. Besser wäre es aber, wenn man die Lüfter ans board anschliesst. 
Deswegen mein Vorschlag.


----------



## RubySoho (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Was? 48 ?



Ja, 48....

1.000â‚¬-CPU-KÃ¼hler mit 48 Mini-LÃ¼ftern | PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube

@boarder

Hast ja auch recht,aber er hat das kabel halt schon....kann man ja auch leicht auf 5 oder 7v umbauen


----------



## leobenedict (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

ich bin erstmal froh, wenn ich keinen Mist beim zusammenbauen gemacht habe  wenn alles läuft und die Lüfter mir zu laut sind werde ich das nochmal ändern


----------



## Cronic185 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*

Also ich habe auf dem Mainboard ( MSI H110M Pro-VD D3) nur CPU und SysFan1 gefunden.
Das mit dem Netzteil stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Cronic185 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laie hat Probleme beim Anschluss der Lüfter -.-*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Das mainboard unterstützt nur einen gehäuselüfter?
> Wieso?
> Da bin ich jetzt mal auf eine erklärung gespannt....
> 
> ...



Also ich habe auf dem Mainboard ( MSI H110M Pro-VD D3) nur CPU und SysFan1 gefunden.
Das mit dem Netzteil stimmt natürlich.

||> Sry. Bei den Antworten bisschen verka***  <||


----------

